
Only Connect: on the automated telephone exchange - samclemens
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2017/04/09/only-connect/
======
Stratoscope
Start from the beginning of the story to get all the context. It's an
interesting read:

[https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2016/11/25/an-
expediti...](https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2016/11/25/an-expeditious-
method-of-conveying-intelligence/)

And if you like this, I recommend _The Victorian Internet_ :

[https://tomstandage.wordpress.com/books/the-victorian-
intern...](https://tomstandage.wordpress.com/books/the-victorian-internet/)

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/162040592X](https://www.amazon.com/dp/162040592X)

